# [HOW-TO] CWM on LTE Version through Rom Manager



## tb7andro (Dec 16, 2011)

This is a guide on how to get ClockWorkMod onto your LTE Galaxy Nexus through Rom Manager

If your having problems booting into Recovery from ROM Manager go to bottom.
Screen turning off while in Recovery? Read herehttp://forum.xda-dev...8&postcount=206

Go to market, search "Clockworkmod"









Install Rom Manager*









Open up Rom Manager and select "Flash ClockworkMod Recovery"









A pop-up will come up called "Confirm Phone Model," of course choose "Google Galaxy Nexus CDMA"









Then you should hopefully get this (if not scroll down to bottom)









Now let it install etc, then with a File Manager** with SU access, Go to system, click "Mount R/W"(if using Root Explorer) and then scroll down until you see "recovery-from-boot.p" and rename it to "recovery-from-boot.p.bak"









Close out off your File Manager and go to Rom Manager and select "Reboot into Recovery"









There you go
You should be able to boot into CWM
* Free version works
**I used Root Explorer

If you got









That means either A) your not rooted or







you didn't click 'Allow' when ROM Manager requested root privileges.
If your not rooted, then root. If you are rooted, then go to SuperUser and clear the permissions for ROM Manager

*PROBLEMS BOOTING INTO RECOVERY FROM ROM MANAGER*



> To fix your problem just hit flash clockwork recovery again from Rom manager. Then just boot into the bootloader by turning off your phone and holding vol up+down and power button...then hit the vol down button once or twice till you see recovery mode and hit the power button. Iv noticed that sometimes reboot into recovery from rom manager doesnt seem to work correctly. But if your getting the android on his back...that just means you still have stock recovery and that file is overwriting clockwork still.
> 
> O and you wont have to do anything once you hit reboot recovery...or do it from the bootloader. clockwork will immediately pop up its not like stock recovery at all.


----------



## jfolk53 (Aug 25, 2011)

Thank you gonna be much easier and faster the bootloader!!!!!


----------



## dburgessme2 (Oct 15, 2011)

I can't remember which steps to root and CWM initially done. But, I got all that taken care of a couple of days ago. Root apps function just fine. Got my screens set up to my liking. I'm thinking about flashing Fab's stock, rooted, deodexed ROM. So, I just want to "test" my CWR. I go to ROM manager and it shows 5.5.0.4. I try rebooting into recovery and get the Android on his back. It sits. I press some buttons ....not sure which one or combination of them causes it to finally go to stock recovery, unfortunately.

So, I go through above method for renaming the file with ".bak". Go back to ROM manager.....hit Reboot Recovery....goes to Android on back....sits there.....I wait....then I start pressing buttons.....not sure which one or combination again gets it to STOCK recovery.

What am I missing?

What buttons should be pressed to get to CWR?

Will I see the android on back after hitting Reboot Recovery in ROM Mgr? If so, do I need to press anything to further to initiate CWR?

I'd appreciate any quick answers so I can get myself past this glitch.

Thanks much!


----------



## tb7andro (Dec 16, 2011)

dburgessme2 said:


> I can't remember which steps to root and CWM initially done. But, I got all that taken care of a couple of days ago. Root apps function just fine. Got my screens set up to my liking. I'm thinking about flashing Fab's stock, rooted, deodexed ROM. So, I just want to "test" my CWR. I go to ROM manager and it shows 5.5.0.4. I try rebooting into recovery and get the Android on his back. It sits. I press some buttons ....not sure which one or combination of them causes it to finally go to stock recovery, unfortunately.
> 
> So, I go through above method for renaming the file with ".bak". Go back to ROM manager.....hit Reboot Recovery....goes to Android on back....sits there.....I wait....then I start pressing buttons.....not sure which one or combination again gets it to STOCK recovery.
> 
> ...


I'm not sure what's the problem. I'd either run though the steps again <----It's safe
or Revert back to stock Recovery full and then go through the steps again for a sure fix.

Revert to stock recovery then reflash CWR using the steps I've posted.
Restore Stock Recovery:

Download the attachment and place the recovery.img inside a folder.
Inside the folder, hold shift and right click, then chose Open command prompt from the drop down menu
Connect your to your computer and boot into the bootloader (vol up and down then power button), and in the command prompt do

```
fastboot flash boot boot.img
```
http://www.multiupload.com/Q3J6VSPHTB


----------



## dburgessme2 (Oct 15, 2011)

Thanks for the quick reply. Not near computer for reverting back to stock recovery yet.

What should I expect when I press "Reboot into Recovery" through ROM manager if all is well? Will I get the android on his back? If so, will the CWR items show up on the screen immediately or do I need to press any buttons to cause them to initiate?

I'm used to the old recoveries when you press the boot recovery...it takes you right there. Guess that's what I'm assuming should be happening here as well.

Thanks!


----------



## tb7andro (Dec 16, 2011)

dburgessme2 said:


> Thanks for the quick reply. Not near computer for reverting back to stock recovery yet.
> 
> What should I expect when I press "Reboot into Recovery" through ROM manager if all is well? Will I get the android on his back? If so, will the CWR items show up on the screen immediately or do I need to press any buttons to cause them to initiate?
> 
> ...


That's what should happen. It should boot you straight into CWR


----------



## SyNiK4L (Jun 7, 2011)

To fix your problem just hit flash clockwork recovery again from Rom manager. Then just boot into the bootloader by turning off your phone and holding vol up+down and power button...then hit the vol down button once or twice till you see recovery mode and hit the power button. Iv noticed that sometimes reboot into recovery from rom manager doesnt seem to work correctly. But if your getting the android on his back...that just means you still have stock recovery and that file is overwriting clockwork still.

O and you wont have to do anything once you hit reboot recovery...or do it from the bootloader. clockwork will immediately pop up its not like stock recovery at all.


----------



## dburgessme2 (Oct 15, 2011)

That right there did it! Reflashed then bootloader. Now I'm good.

Thank you so much!


----------



## tb7andro (Dec 16, 2011)

dburgessme2 said:


> That right there did it! Reflashed then bootloader. Now I'm good.
> 
> Thank you so much!


Glad you got everything worked out!


----------



## SyNiK4L (Jun 7, 2011)

dburgessme2 said:


> That right there did it! Reflashed then bootloader. Now I'm good.
> 
> Thank you so much!


no problem man.


----------



## tb7andro (Dec 16, 2011)

SyNiK4L said:


> no problem man.


Could you change title to "CWM" from "CMW" please?


----------



## SyNiK4L (Jun 7, 2011)

good call thx


----------



## gearsofwar (Oct 24, 2011)

I'm trying to use the from manager to reboot to cwm but just sits there and says not responding. Weird since I've been using maybe 5 times. I tried using terminal and that shot me to cwm. What do you think is wrong with from manager?


----------



## tb7andro (Dec 16, 2011)

gearsofwar said:


> I'm trying to use the from manager to reboot to cwm but just sits there and says not responding. Weird since I've been using maybe 5 times. I tried using terminal and that shot me to cwm. What do you think is wrong with from manager?


Try to uninstall the app, clear permissions in SU, and reinstall.


----------



## gearsofwar (Oct 24, 2011)

Thanks!


----------



## tb7andro (Dec 16, 2011)

gearsofwar said:


> Thanks!


No problem


----------



## spacecasespiff (Sep 9, 2011)

Now if I mess up with a rom and get into a boot loop or get stuck at the Google logo can I still get into fast boot mode and get into recovery mode all the time. I'm afraid that I would not be able to. I'm new to phones that have unlocked boots. Other phones that I've put roms on like the dx and d3 use bootstrap apps to get into recovery and sometimes getting into recovery from a boot loop is hard.


----------



## razorloves (Jun 7, 2011)

spacecasespiff said:


> Now if I mess up with a rom and get into a boot loop or get stuck at the Google logo can I still get into fast boot mode and get into recovery mode all the time. I'm afraid that I would not be able to. I'm new to phones that have unlocked boots. Other phones that I've put roms on like the dx and d3 use bootstrap apps to get into recovery and sometimes getting into recovery from a boot loop is hard.


yes, you sure will.







great, isn't it?


----------



## spacecasespiff (Sep 9, 2011)

That's cool.


----------



## pego99 (Dec 21, 2011)

Can someone explain why the file has to be renamed? Cant cwm be installed without having to rename files? I had cwm on my droid x and I don't remember having to rename any files?


----------



## tb7andro (Dec 16, 2011)

pego99 said:


> Can someone explain why the file has to be renamed? Cant cwm be installed without having to rename files? I had cwm on my droid x and I don't remember having to rename any files?


by keeping that file, for some it makes it to where you have to re-flash CWR everytimy time you reboot


----------



## pego99 (Dec 21, 2011)

I could not find the file "recovery-from-boot.p" with astro file manager but CWM was able to backup my system but concerned about the missing file. If I do vol up and down and power button now will I go to the regular bootloader or go into CWM?


----------



## razorloves (Jun 7, 2011)

pego99 said:


> I could not find the file "recovery-from-boot.p" with astro file manager but CWM was able to backup my system but concerned about the missing file. If I do vol up and down and power button now will I go to the regular bootloader or go into CWM?


it's because astro file manager doesn't have root access.

vol up + down + power is for bootloader mode. once you're in bootloader mode, you select "recovery mode" and it will take you to cwm


----------

